# Problem With Windows Update



## tekeinfra (Nov 20, 2020)

I am running Windows 10, Version 20H2 fully up to date with Windows Update.

Today (16/11/2020) I ran Windows Update to see if there were any new updates.

I clicked on Check For Updates and as usual it started checking for updates.

It then reported:-

Canon - Printer - 8/24/2018 12:00:00 AM - 2.90.2.20
Status: Installing 0%

It then immediately recycled back to Windows Update stating You're Up To Date.

I thought this was strange as it was so fast it didn't appear to do anything, so I decided to run Check For Updates again and this gave exactly the same result.

I checked View Update History, and it gives under Driver Updates:-

Canon - Printer - 8/24/2018 12:00:00 AM - 2.90.2.20
Successfully installed on 16/11/2020

So why when I run Windows Update does it keep giving Canon - Printer - 8/24/2018 12:00:00 AM - 2.90.2.20
Status: Installing 0%

Any help and advice would be appreciated.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm guessing a Canon printer is connected to and in use with your computer.

Is your computer running Windows 10 Home or Windows 10 Pro?

-------------------------------------------------


----------

